# fuzz eye ! help?



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

hey ! sooo one of my leleupi's has been chased around my tank for about a week non stop :fish10:

this past Thursday i went and bought a fry pen. stuck him in there so he isn't stressed. (i don't have a hospital tank. just bought a whole setup for one but I'm letting the filter run in my main tank for a few weeks so i don't have to actually cycle it.) back to the fish.

idk if its from one of my Daffodils, or from hitting it on some slate. but his eye is all screwed up. looks like white fuzz is growing on top of it and kind of looks pushed out of his body compared to the other eye.(picture below)

now he has been in the pen for the last 3 days. today he wouldn't eat. but did the other days. this fuzz?? wasn't there yesterday. SO idk whats going on. any ideas? 
water = 9.0 ph, 14kh, 12gh, 78 temp, 0 ammonia, 10 Nitrate. 

i also added more rocks and moved around the old ones yesterday to add some more Caves was told it will help with aggression. 

PIX
Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/83fisheyehj
Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/4vfisheye2j
Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/1n20100717195327j


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

bump for sick fish around the world !


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He looks to have gotten a fungus. You need to go ahead and set up your hospital tank and put him in it and do small daily water changes, might also get some fungus meds from lfs.

Hope he survives all of his ordeals of late.


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

i have the new smaller filter im going to be using for my hospital tank running on my main tank for close to a week now. how long would it usally take for enough bacteria to enter the media so i wouldnt have to cycle the new tank? i dont want to set up this tank and use New everything with no bacteria and have to cycle / stress the fish with ammonia.

new filter is an Aquaclear 20. i plan on using 5gals from my main tank and the rest tap water. to setup the hospital. 1 new bag of crushed coral. do you think this will be ok or should i wait longer for the filter to be ready?

Also has anyone used Api's melafix and pimafix? from reviews they are wonder drugs and dont mess with bio filteration.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Even if the tank isn't cycled you need to put him in it and do daily or every other day water changes. The breeding net and the other fish will just stress him out more. One week of being in the established tank might give the filter enough bacteria to handle one fish. But even if it doesn't you can still put him in the hospital tank and with water changes should be ok for awhile.


----------

